# Is cm7 or cm9 "stable" on Bionic?



## datkid_dino (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## datkid_dino (Apr 29, 2012)

Im very new in here btw.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I believe CM9 is considered "beta" now and not "alpha." So, it's certainly more "stable" than it used to be. I don't know if beta means that it's stable.


----------



## tperata (Apr 19, 2012)

No ROM is going to be completely stable until ICS officially comes out for the Bionic so we have all the necessary coding.

The most stable ROM I've used (and it's quite sexy I might add) is Gummy 1.0.2.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

